# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps Where to define the sales order line types

## Geek_Guest

Hi all,

Can anyone plz guide me where to define the sales order line types (for standard and return). Im not talking about transaction types (order types). Im not getting LOV values for the standard and return line types at the time of defining transaction types.

*Question asked by visitor Girish Pani*

----------


## siddharth.antaryami

Hi Girish,

I don't think there is an LOV for Sales Order *LINE TYPE*.
There is an LOV for Sales Order Type...
I did not got your question clearly.. Can u attach a screenshot??
U can mail me at siddharth DOT shah AT atosorigin DOT com

Cheers,
Siddharth

----------


## manojmarada

hai,
if u select the order type as 'mixed' thenu can perform both std and return order lines,
if it's 'order only' then it's a std one,
if it's 'return only' then it's only return lines.
let me know the queries if any ,
with regards,
manoj

----------

